# dead bird + goldfish in koi pond



## Lankstrosity (May 28, 2006)

So over the past few days 4 fish have died (small ones) and 1 bird. I have NO idea why the bird died, but the fish seemed to be diseased or bitten. Is it the larger Koi fish that are doing this? Is this normal (except the bird)? Anyone want to fathom why the bird died? 

Anything to do with the algae that is becoming a problem?

Having no idea whats going on,

Lankstrosity.

P.S. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## OregonFish (May 21, 2006)

I know the koi couldnt have done all of that !


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

the bird could of drowned if the pond is deep cause they cant swim like ducks. The fish could of died from attacks from predators like herons or racoons or something.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

heron could quite possibl got the fish if its out in the open and the ponds deep


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What color is the bottom of the pond? there are some colors that blurr the depth of a pond with birds.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Be careful handling dead birds, Do you have West Nile where you live?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Algae could be blooming because the decaying dead things are feeding it, or it could just be the longer days give it more light now.


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

the bird may have had something on it that would kill your fish. It could also have killed the bird also have you used any chemical around your pond. Cause some sealers are corrosive and piosonous.


----------

